
Warner Brothers reports own site as illegal - adzicg
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37275603
======
rspeer
> "After reviewing the Warner Brothers report, Google decided not to remove
> links to Amazon, IMDB and Sky Cinema from its results."

I took that to mean, by omission, that Google went ahead and removed
warnerbros.com from its results. That would have been a great way for Google
to hint that indiscriminate takedown requests are bad.

But searching for "batman the dark knight", as described in the article, still
does bring up the Warner Bros site. Ah well.

~~~
raverbashing
Exactly

Google should have not sanitized that list.

------
adzicg
tldr: "Film studio Warner Brothers has asked Google to remove its own website
from search results, saying it violates copyright laws."

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
I wonder how much Vobile charges Warner Bros to provide them with this
service. How incompetent.

~~~
gargravarr
We can only hope this will lead to a 'contract review', and that a few other
companies using these services follow suit...

